# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Jet Sprints at Bay Park (TSK)

## Gibo

Anyone in the Mt for summer should come and check this out and support our very own Twoshotkill.
All going well they might make something of it and host the world champs!

SunLive Mobile

----------


## Rushy

Are you serious?  2SK does that shit?

----------


## Gibo

> Are you serious?  2SK does that shit?


Will let him tell ya the details but yip  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Fuck I am impressed.  I can't even handle the ride on mower (takes off way to fast)

----------


## Gibo

> Fuck I am impressed.  I can't even handle the ride on mower (takes off way to fast)


Shit mate thats a worry! How do you get on driving on the motorway?

----------


## Rushy

> Shit mate thats a worry! How do you get on driving on the motorway?


I am OK in a car but that mower has a ton of take off

----------


## Gibo

> I am OK in a car but that mower has a ton of take off


Just fit some wheelie bars and give it hell Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Tarrbaby

saw this tonight. Cant wait, will be a great night and something a little different to sprint cars and super saloons  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

it will be awesome first time ever in the world jet sprints will be held in a stadium the noise will be a must for petrol heads.

----------


## hunter308

Just don't let Ian Carlyle near the jetsprint track with his stock car that mad bugger will give anything a go with it

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Are you serious?  2SK does that shit?


Yes Rushy.. Im just the counterweight in the seat next to the driver trying to point in the correct direction.

I have put some races of our first year (last season) I will see if I can find a link for you.

----------


## Twoshotkill

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-fottage-6148/

----------


## el borracho

impressive stuff . always wondered how much you follow the guiding hands of the navigator at the speeds your doing ?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nav shoyld be a reminder only. The driver should be lining up the next corner before finishing the current corner. But getting lost is very easy.

----------


## Dundee

Always impressed with your footage TSK :Cool:

----------


## Twoshotkill

There will be more to come Dundee. ! But this mite be my last season.... They keep putting 2 races un Aprill and it messis with my roar!

----------


## Pengy

I shared your vid to my FB page, and my big bro wants to know HTF you remember the course at that speed

----------


## Maca49

> Nav shoyld be a reminder only. The driver should be lining up the next corner before finishing the current corner. But getting lost is very easy.


Take ya GPS TSK hit ya man over board to mark the corners!

----------


## Rushy

> Take ya GPS TSK hit ya man over board to mark the corners!


Ha ha ha ha. Maca those sprints go by so quickly that you could throw a man overboard on the first turn and the boat would cross the finish line before the bugger hit the water.

----------


## Maca49

I always thought the co driver hand was just testing the breeze?

----------


## mucko

> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-fottage-6148/


you forgot to put this one up Ben, awesome result fup 5 - YouTube

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I shared your vid to my FB page, and my big bro wants to know HTF you remember the course at that speed


I have tried many things to remember the rotation.... so far marking it out on the lawn has worked best. Being that low to the water you often cant see over the islands so it can get confusing!

----------


## Twoshotkill

> you forgot to put this one up Ben, awesome result fup 5 - YouTube


Thaught that was up... That was our last race of the season. More like that to come hopefully!!

----------


## 300winmag

Youre ok until they change the course directions on day 2, they don't seem to do that much here but in Aussie it's common.

----------


## Dundee

> you forgot to put this one up Ben, awesome result fup 5 - YouTube



Bloody brilliant :Cool:    How you can see the course with the lights and water at ya face your team is cool!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Baypark will be a twilight race. Hope its not raining

----------


## 300winmag

If it gets dark and they switch on the floodlights watch the glare of the water, it can upset your rhythm. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Tickets are up team. Get in and support  @Twoshotkill and the rest of the nutters!!! 
I will most deffinately be there!! 
Prices are reasonable and comparitive to speedway. 

Racing from 2.30 till 10pm!! It's going to be a bloody hoot!!

ENZED V8 Jetsprints at ASB Baypark - Mt Maunganui - Eventfinda

----------


## Rushy

Working on the missus as we speak Gibo.  Can you recommend a motel close to the venue?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Hotell Gibo!!! In Te Puke

----------


## Gibo

> Working on the missus as we speak Gibo.  Can you recommend a motel close to the venue?


Mmmmm nothing real close Rushy, may be better to look at some down toward the mount. I will have a squiz tomorrow at work.  @Maca49 you got anything?

----------


## Gibo

> Hotell Gibo!!! In Te Puke


You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

You can Try the Papamoa Pines Camp they have cabins that are beach front.
I would offer a spot here but I will have a full house and Lawn full of other racers and boats.

----------


## Dundee

Hope to see some good footage from the up and coming race. Good luck Twoshotkill :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Cheers Dundee..
Am getting excited now!....

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers Dundee..
> Am getting excited now!....


Calm yourself 2SK.

----------


## Twoshotkill

How can I with it getting so close! Look they have started to fill it!

----------


## Dundee

Give it heaps TSK I will be waiting for pics and clips from you and the fans. Best of luck :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Give the girls a night off milking Dundee.  Bundle them into a cattle truck and take them to watch 2SK.

----------


## Maca49

You coming down Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> You coming down Rushy


I would certainly like to Maca so have it in my diary.

----------


## Twoshotkill

I would offer you a bed Rushy bet I will have a full house

----------


## Maca49

TSK hope the waters not out of the town supply? How did they fill that? Lined with clay first, what's my cost as a rate payer in this?

----------


## Maca49

You better fucking win it if I've paid :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> TSK hope the waters not out of the town supply? How did they fill that? Lined with clay first, what's my cost as a rate payer in this?


I didnt know you hasd Pommy blood Maca  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Council gives my money to everyone, just checking the returns, put in water meters here cause the summers cause over use, they worked out the dollars per cube, the savings were so great, they were losing money providing the treated water, they had to increase the meter cube rate, oh and that's on top of our rates. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Bonecrusher

I'm looking at what was a rugby field thinking it will be hard to get the pitch back into shape after this  :O O:

----------


## Pengy

@Maca49 to cheer you up

----------


## Gibo

> You better fucking win it if I've paid


Te puke rates have water included, for what I pay i say fill the bastard to the top!!

----------


## Gibo

> I'm looking at what was a rugby field thinking it will be hard to get the pitch back into shape after this


Its just dirt and grass, few weeks it will be back to what it was

----------


## Dundee

Is it going to be on tele?

----------


## Maca49

If it is I want the royalties  :Thumbsup:  hope they used salt water, close enough to pump in

----------


## Maca49

> Te puke rates have water included, for what I pay i say fill the bastard to the top!!


Foff, I'll send my next water rates bill your way, give a taste so you know what to vote when Te Puk says they're gonna do it :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> @Maca49 to cheer you up
> Attachment 19110


Late model with floating rear end? 55?

----------


## Gibo

> Foff, I'll send my next water rates bill your way, give a taste so you know what to vote when Te Puk says they're gonna do it


$350+ and theres two of us, dont have a boat and clean the mrs car 2-3 times a year. My truck gets jack.
Thats  robbery and my mate down pap on metered gets charged about $180 pa

----------


## Maca49

Your paying for the shitty pipe work they are forever repairing? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

> $350+ and theres two of us, dont have a boat and clean the mrs car 2-3 times a year. My truck gets jack.
> Thats  robbery and my mate down pap on metered gets charged about $180 pa


Cutting out the sex in the shower dropped ours by about 50% give that a try :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> Cutting out the sex in the shower dropped ours by about 50% give that a try


Ha ha never! We are not metered so no worries  :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

As far as I know it is town supply. Costs for the setup will hopefully be covered by sales but the council is garintor if all goes tits up.
Got lights sorted, now we are trying to make the boat quieter as there is a 95decibel limit and if we are over then so is our race day! We were 118 at 100 meters away.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Is it going to be on tele?


You can watch the whole day live on the net. For more info go the the NZ jet sprint website. I think there is a small fee. I have been told that some of it will be live on tv3 but not sure how much or when.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Here is the link for the Live streaming... $15.00 for the whole event.

Ctas LiveTiming Recorded Videos

----------


## Maca49

> As far as I know it is town supply. Costs for the setup will hopefully be covered by sales but the council is garintor if all goes tits up.
> Got lights sorted, now we are trying to make the boat quieter as there is a 95decibel limit and if we are over then so is our race day! We were 118 at 100 meters away.


I gotta .17 suppressor you can borrow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Cheers... If worst comes to worst..  Fire blanket and some chicken netting shoved down the exhaust on the day...
Am a bit worried... Just found out we don't get the rotation to learn till Thursday!! Not good news for my short memory span! 
Now ...what was I saying....??

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers... If worst comes to worst..  Fire blanket and some chicken netting shoved down the exhaust on the day...
> Am a bit worried... Just found out we don't get the rotation to learn till Thursday!! Not good news for my short memory span! 
> Now ...what was I saying....??


You were saying its beer oclock  :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> You were saying its beer oclock


Yip... on my way to a stag doo now! then I have to be in Morinsville  at 6am for a day of work!

----------


## Gibo

> Yip... on my way to a stag doo now! then I have to be in Morinsville  at 6am for a day of work!


No wonder your build like a greyhound jockey  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Hope ya get ya boat sorted I will for wait the forum members and your self to add pics and footage cause I might not be in at the time of the live stream.   :Thumbsup:   Can't wait either this sort of stuff rocks my boat :Cool:

----------


## Twoshotkill

FOR THOSE THAT ARE HEADING TO THE RACE DAY... HERE IS SOME INFO I HAVE BEEN SENT.  



PRE-EVENT RUN SHEET - Round 2 NZ Jetsprint Championships – Saturday 25 January 2014 

Monday 20th/Tues 21st 	Track water fill 
Hay bales installed

Wed 22nd / Thurs 23rd nd/	Ramp installed/track dig tweaks if required
Health and safety track testing
				NZJSA track/rotation approval / Rotation out to teams
				Sponsor/venue signage and fencing/barriers set up

Fri 24th				Teams/crews start arriving at ASB Baypark – Pit Area 
				Event Ops team meeting with NZJSA exec (am)
				MC/Commentators briefing 
				Media room set up
				AV set up – team meeting 2.30pm
				Sound check 3pm
Catering/hospitality set up ongoing
				Big screen set up and sponsor loop testing
				Overnight security on site (skeleton staff) 5pm
				ASB Arena Café open for teams/crews til 9pm (Drinks, snacks, lunch/dinner)

Sat 25th am			Ticketing/security set up by 9am
				NZJSA race set up by 10am
				Children’s entertainment area set up by 11am
				Surf lifesaving set up (Merchandising stall) by 11am
				Classic Flyers set up (adjacent Merchandising stall) by 11am
				Programme selling set up (ear plugs/muffs on sale) by 11am
				Gates open to public (NZTA regulation 3hrs prior) 11.30am
				Advertised official programme to public begins 2.30-10pm


TEAM/CREW PROGRAMME - Round 2 NZ Jetsprint Championships – Saturday 25 January 2014 

9.00am				Secretariat and launch ramp open – Team registrations
10.00am			Pit Area lock down
10.30am			Secretariat and launch ramp closed
11.00am			Race Briefing 
11.30am-2.00pm		Pre-elimination Rounds Qua 1 all classes/ Qual 2 400/GA
2.00pm-2.30pm		Lunch break. Parade boats ready.
2.30-245pm (window)		Classics of the Sky planes flyover 
2.15pm				Sponsor loop / action DVD (big screen)
2.30pm				Welcome – Cavie
2.32pm				ENZED 20,000 Horsepower Parade of Classes – Cavie
2.40pm-5.30pm		Racing recommences – Qual 2 SB/Qual 3rd/4th all classes
5.30pm 			Dinner break. Cavie’s Pit interviews.
Sponsor loop big screen (4 mins) - Roger
5.30-5.45pm (window)	Classics of the Sky planes flyover - Roger
5.45pm				Sponsor loop (4 mins) - Roger
5.50pm				Speedy the Clown – Jet ski Antics - Roger
5.55pm				ActiveSports SkiDoo Jet ski demos (5 minutes) - Roger
6.00pm				BOP Surf lifesaving - Nippers Pak n Save Mud Run (10 mins) - Brendan
6.10pm				ENZED 20,000 Horsepower Parade of Classes  – Cavie
6.20pm				Pits interviews on the big screen - Cavie
6.30pm 			Finals racing starts – Top 12, Top 8, Top 5, Top 3, 
				Contingency: 10-boat flying farewell, 5xOz/5xNZ boat challenge
10pm 				Finish time
10.15pm- Close (1am)	Prize-giving in Stadium Lounge. Cash bar. Food will be served from 10.45pm.

Additonal: 2 x Win a Rides/celebrity hot laps / Sponsor loop on big screen (4 mins) x 6 times throughout day
Speedy the clown lolly scrambles/antics during race down time (crashes/hold ups) / Stig racing tbc





TEAM/CREW INFO

Welcome to ASB Baypark !

1.	Entry for Teams to the Pit Area is via Baypark Boulevard and Pit Lane.
2.	Pit Area gate is open until 10pm Friday night. It reopens at 7am on Saturday. If you are arriving later, 
please let us know and we will advise night security.
3.	Toilet and shower facilities have been organized courtesy of Bay of Plenty Rugby Union. 
(Separate male/female  :Have A Nice Day: 
4.	The ASB Arena cafe will be open for teams and crews on Friday until 9pm, during Saturday for event duration. Drinks and snacks and also a blackboard dinner menu is available. They are also offering 
a breakfast menu for teams/crews on Sunday 9am-midday - and a good coffee!
5.	Above site map - note track drawing visual only.
6.	110 stadium seats for racers/crew have been reserved to the right of the pit shoot to track.
7.	Prize-giving will start at 1030pm. Food will be served at 10.45pm - cash bar.
8.	There is a Pak ‘n’ Save Kidzone set up with giant water slide, giant slide, bouncy castle, candy floss/shaved ice, donuts and coffee!
9.	Crew/pit wristbands will be issued - 4 per team with up to an additional 4 available for purchase from 
Kathy @ $10 each on Saturday. These wristbands also give GA access to the event - but not access to corporate hospitality areas. Wristbands for team (racers) children are free  :Have A Nice Day:  All your other supporters will need to purchase GA tickets - cheapest online before Friday midnight - $25A or $65 Family of up to 5 or $10 Child/Senior NZ Events - What's on in New Zealand - Eventfinda
10.	We have organsied accommodation for teams/crew in the pits area on Friday/Saturday nights. As mentioned previously, it’s all concrete so campavan/bus/caravan required.  Multiple single phase power and water stations throughout pit area, and lighting. 
For further information on accommodation or activities in the area Bay of Plenty NZ Official Site: Tauranga Accommodation, Activities, Events 
11.	Pit Area is strictly NO ALCOHOL and no pets. (Sorry ASB Baypark license regulation.)
12.	Any questions please email race@jetsprintbop.com or call Pip on 021 555 989.

Good luck all!! We're really looking forward to hosting you at Round 2 – 
ENZED V8 Jetsprints @ ASB

----------


## Rushy

Good luck with the meet 2SK. Unfortunately I will not be there to cheer you on.

----------


## Dundee

I will be wishing you luck from here ,got the sound sussed yet TSK?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Thanks Guys... Yes we have Modified the Muffler... should be all good but wont sound as good as it should!.

----------


## Twoshotkill

This is just winding me up!!

NZ Jetsprint Baypark on Vimeo

----------


## Happy

> Cutting out the sex in the shower dropped ours by about 50% give that a try


Being alone doesn't t really count does it ??

If it did 3 seconds ain't a helluva long time !!   :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

It's mine and I'll wash it as long as I want!

----------


## Maca49

> This is just winding me up!!
> 
> NZ Jetsprint Baypark on Vimeo


TSK your nucking futs!  :Cool: Good luck! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

> This is just winding me up!!
> 
> NZ Jetsprint Baypark on Vimeo


We ll be there to check it all out 6 of us going  Should be a good day !

----------


## Dundee

> We ll be there to check it all out 6 of us going  Should be a good day !


Make sure you vid and photograph Happy.......for us buggers that can't get there :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Sweet... Come say hello when they open the pits...  if my hand is steady enough I will try shake some hands!

----------


## Happy

> Sweet... Come say hello when they open the pits...  if my hand is steady enough I will try shake some hands!


Don't tell Maca if it's shaky he ll be wantin a quick shower with ya he he he

----------


## ishoot10s

Have a great day 2SK, good luck!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> We ll be there to check it all out 6 of us going  Should be a good day !


Be keen to meet ya if our paths cross Mr Happy

----------


## Dundee

> Be keen to meet ya if our paths cross Mr Happy


He will be the one with the big smile :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> He will be the one with the big smile


But not the only one  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

You will have trouble finding him if everyone is Happy :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> You will have trouble finding him if everyone is Happy


I may have to drop a few farts and see whos left smiling  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I may have to drop a few farts and see whos left smiling


How does that work 2SK? Does Happy like the smell of them?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Don't involve me in this Rushy!!

----------


## Rushy

> Don't involve me in this Rushy!!


Shit sorry mate. A case of mistaken identity. And you are twice the height of Gibo.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> . And you are twice the height of Gibo.


Better looking too!

----------


## Maca49

> Don't tell Maca if it's shaky he ll be wantin a quick shower with ya he he he


Cheeky shit :XD:

----------


## Maca49

> Be keen to meet ya if our paths cross Mr Happy


Bet ya just saying that! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> You will have trouble finding him if everyone is Happy


If Happys happy everbodys happy eh Happy

----------


## Gibo

> Bet ya just saying that!


Got to be done

----------


## Maca49

Your a brave man, prepare for shit! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Your a brave man, prepare for shit!


I will have a quick escape if it gets too much  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

He's a really good bugger ......... I DONT KNOW IF GOOD OR BUGGER IS THE RIGHT WORD :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Gibo, Happy is a top bloke and very hospitable so don't let Maca tell you otherwise.

----------


## Happy

> Gibo, Happy is a top bloke and very hospitable so don't let Maca tell you otherwise.


At last some sanity prevails  !!

Cheers Rushy ..

 @Maca49 made 6 gongs for the range today 6 to go then organizing a sight in for some guns plus a bit of a bomb up
Prob next 2 to 3 weeks as farm owner needs a tickle up on his gun so is chasing me

----------


## Happy

Gibo what time you going there ?

----------


## Maca49

> At last some sanity prevails  !!
> 
> Cheers Rushy ..
> 
>  @Maca49 made 6 gongs for the range today 6 to go then organizing a sight in for some guns plus a bit of a bomb up
> Prob next 2 to 3 weeks as farm owner needs a tickle up on his gun so is chasing me


Sounds like the berries I'm in if that's ok. Thanks, did you get that chain? Just rebuilding some gongs for the BP boys.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo what time you going there ?


Bout 2:30 3 i guess, got the whole tribe coming so maybe i come down and see ya or we go see ben when they open the pits?

----------


## Twoshotkill

I will try come do a visit to you guys between races to say hello to everyone if you are parked close-ish to the pits.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Had a look at the track today after they filled it!, they put a boat on it to do a safty test.... Wow its skinny!! Not going to suit our boat... 
At least it will give a good show for the croud! There will be boats flying out left right and centre!..... Hope its not us!

----------


## Dundee

Update @Twoshotkill ?   How did you get on?  Pics anybody?

----------


## Rushy

> Update @Twoshotkill ?   How did you get on?  Pics anybody?


Yep.  We are all hanging out for a bit of info.

----------


## Happy

Got heaps pics Will post them tomoro. TSK sayin Hope it's not us was understatement of the day ha ha. Awesome event heaps action

Cheers Happy

----------


## Twoshotkill

Was an interesting day The track was a boat killer and we were no exception! out jet unit no longer sticks straight out of the boat and is seized!
I will put some more info up later am flat out cleaning up the mess from a huge day not to mention I was ill for most of it and not felling well at the moment! Because of the damage we could not go back out on the water.....At least we made it to the finish line before we destroyed the boat!

Tauranga 2014 last run...... crash - YouTube

P.S... We won best lit up boat!!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

The damage.... and the worst bit is the forum decal dot damaged!

----------


## Rushy

Mate that looks munted to me.  Spectacular.

----------


## Gibo

Wicked day, that quad rotor turb was insane!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Wicked day, that quad rotor turb was insane!!!!


Should of had a straight jacket on it huh?

----------


## gadgetman

Just as well you won the best lit tub, sounds/looks like you'll be needing the prize.

----------


## Gibo

> Should of had a straight jacket on it huh?


Pretty much Rushy, those super boats are ridiculous

----------


## ishoot10s

> The damage.... and the worst bit is the forum decal dot damaged!
> 
> 
> Attachment 19506
> 
> Attachment 19507


Holy shit-fuck  :Zomg:  
At least you had a big smile on afterwards 2SK, great effort and congrats on the lit-up boat win!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Was an interesting day The track was a boat killer and we were no exception! out jet unit no longer sticks straight out of the boat and is seized!
> I will put some more info up later am flat out cleaning up the mess from a huge day not to mention I was ill for most of it and not felling well at the moment! Because of the damage we could not go back out on the water.....At least we made it to the finish line before we destroyed the boat!
> 
> Tauranga 2014 last run...... crash - YouTube
> 
> P.S... We won best lit up boat!!!!


The lights looked good man, would have been nice to see them after dark  :Wink: 
We wete sitting at the finish line so had a good view of your finale  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Shitluck TSK  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Happy

Great venue for viewers.
 Some made it look easy to get around but it was blimmin tight at most places 



















  NEC Minute

----------


## Rushy

Thanks Happy. Great pic's

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks Happy. I think I see the problem now, .... there seems to be too much engine and not enough boat.

----------


## Happy

> Thanks Happy. I think I see the problem now, .... there seems to be too much engine and not enough boat.


 GM That's like sayin clever Australian !!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Cool Pics there Happy.... You got a few good pics of us!......
I will do a small wright up tonight on the day. Have been sick all weekend and had my sister from Ausie staying.

----------


## madjon_

> Have been sick all weekend and had my sister from Ausie staying.


Aussies will do that :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Sea sick from fresh water? Are you going to repair the boat? It must owe ya a few bux.

Great pics Happy and shame about crashing out Twoshotkill that is an entertaining sport for sure. :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Just had this sent to me Dundee.... Another view of the final moment

Baypark Jet Sprints - Crossing the finishing line in style - YouTube

----------


## Happy

> Just had this sent to me Dundee.... Another view of the final moment
> 
> Baypark Jet Sprints - Crossing the finishing line in style - YouTube


Yep wicked !!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Ok .. What a day!
Our Racing (or demo derby for boats ) started at 11:30 and things did not start well. We all new the track was gonna be tight .  Out of the first 16 boats to hit the water only 3 actually made it back onto the trailer under there own steam!... We were one of those 3 but by the time we hit the water the other boats had emptied out most of the water out of the track and we had unknowingly damaged out skegs (two small fins under the back of the boat) that help hold on, in the corners.
The Racing was put to a halt by the organisers for 2 hours as it was clear the track was not useable and a lot of the boat owners we spoke to were going to pull the pin because they wanted there boats to last the hole season and the track was proving the be hard on the boats.
To the credit of the organisers there was a long reach digger on hand to sort it out and two huge pumps were hurried in to sort out the water level problems. 
Racing resumed (with still only half the boats having hit the water..) 
The track rotation was changed to make things safer and flow better. Our next outing was a disaster soon learning that out skegs had gone we spun out on a straight bit of the track...
 This was also due to the waves bouncing around the track that normally dissipate on most tracks
ENZED Jet Sprint Nationals Round 2 Baypark - THE BLACK PEARL - YouTube

After changing the boat set up (Nozzle up to dig the ass in ) we were back on track ... Well so we thought!
Our next run went well up till not far from the finish line we spun out again...... Another nozzle adjustment and sorted!
Due to the Massive amount of crashes on the day they ran low on time and cancelled out 4th qual and also the top 12 shootout and went straight to the top 8... We were let in with our first run even tho it was not the new rotation.
We were also told that the top 5 would be canned so the top 3 times of this round would go thru only so it was time to hit the gas hard with very little practice on the track... 
Our Last run was a good one until the finish line were we flew out at the timing wire and slammed semi sideways into a haybale (as in the you tube clips I posted earlier.) unfortunately the damage we sustained may be terminal for the jet unit and may put us out for the next meet (or the season) Im still waiting for news on dissection.. but am not expecting good news..
Will keep you informed...... Next meet is Meremere on the 9th Feb...

Cheers for the support People
I will get some Gopro footage as soon as I can but we forgot to turn it off and it filmed for 30mins before the battery went flat so I have to edit it before making it public

----------


## 300winmag

You wont run out of water at Meremere

----------


## Rushy

2SK, is the bit you need to edit out, the. Bit where the Tui's girls that Dundee sent up visit you in your caravan?

----------


## Twoshotkill

> You wont run out of water at Meremere


Nope ...its like racing on a lake compared to Baypark!

----------


## Twoshotkill

> 2SK, is the bit you need to edit out, the. Bit where the Tui's girls that Dundee sent up visit you in your caravan?


Nope the Local strip club girls that were there handing out flyers were much better!... Then there were the Total Lubricant Girls that had camel toe issues!!! was hard to watch the racing at times!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Oh Oh Oh.... Good news...... Boat will be back on the water by the next race!
Bad news.... Plans are being drawn for next years boat..... bigger and better..... there goes a heap more hunting!

----------


## Gibo

> Nope the Local strip club girls that were there handing out flyers were much better!... Then there were the Total Lubricant Girls that had camel toe issues!!! was hard to watch the racing at times!!!


+1 the lube girls had a few sizes to small on  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Nope the Local strip club girls that were there handing out flyers were much better!... Then there were the Total Lubricant Girls that had camel toe issues!!! was hard to watch the racing at times!!!


Half your luck!  Damn why didn't I come down solo?

----------


## Dundee

Wheres the pics of these girls :Psmiley:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Wheres the pics of these girls


In the bank!

----------


## mucko

> Oh Oh Oh.... Good news...... Boat will be back on the water by the next race!
> Bad news.... Plans are being drawn for next years boat..... bigger and better..... there goes a heap more hunting!


No roar for you then. are you moving up a class?

----------


## Rushy

Talking about the roar, what are your plans Mucko?

----------


## mucko

> Talking about the roar, what are your plans Mucko?


i have Never hunted the Roar before @Rushy i would like to get out this year thou. hope the cows are dried off by then. Ideas?

----------


## Rushy

I totally stuffed up the timing last year and this year will be dependent upon my working status.  That said I would be up for some time down my favourite road end.

----------


## mucko

> I totally stuffed up the timing last year and this year will be dependent upon my working status.  That said I would be up for some time down my favourite road end.


 @Rushy I would be keen to share your camp fire mate, keep me posted on the dates as it gets closer, i will just book a relief milker if i have to.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy I would be keen to share your camp fire mate, keep me posted on the dates as it gets closer, i will just book a relief milker if i have to.


Will do.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> No roar for you then. are you moving up a class?


Yip.... Hoping to crack the 700 hp mark for the next one. I have still to decide if im gonna navigate yet. Im not keen on missing another roar!

----------


## mucko

> Yip.... Hoping to crack the 700 hp mark for the next one. I have still to decide if im gonna navigate yet. Im not keen on missing another roar!


Sounded like you had made up your mind. Dont worry about your spot i will llook after it ;-)

Sent from my GT-S5690 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

Its just the wanaka race that they have on easter every year that gets in the way. Am trying to sign up for all but that one race... If not i will probably pull out.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yip.... Hoping to crack the 700 hp mark for the next one. I have still to decide if im gonna navigate yet. Im not keen on missing another roar!


700HP would be quite a roar not far behind your seat.

----------


## Dundee

Did you go to the Wanaka meeting @Twoshotkill just seen the footage on Sky Sport

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yes. We got second at wanaka and now the season is finished we placed 2 nd in nz for our class. Boat is up for sale... Bigger and better boat for next season.... Ye ha... More power!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Cool congrats!!

----------


## Rushy

> Yes. We got second at wanaka and now the season is finished we placed 2 nd in nz for our class. Boat is up for sale... Bigger and better boat for next season.... Ye ha... More power!!!!


I thought you wanted to give this lark up because it was chewing up your hunting time.

----------


## 300winmag

I use to race in the World Series, Australia & the US, after 3 years of World Series I sold the boat and chucked it in.
Sprint boats don't have wheels but you can still spend shit loads.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I thought you wanted to give this lark up because it was chewing up your hunting time.


I have found a way around it!!! I will be doing both next year rushy...

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I use to race in the World Series, Australia & the US, after 3 years of World Series I sold the boat and chucked it in.
> Sprint boats don't have wheels but you can still spend shit loads.


Yea the worlds are in the USA this year... we wont be going. but yes it is easy to just keep spending on them.

----------


## Dundee

Did anyone get any you tube footage of your race @Twoshotkill ?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Dunno.. I will have a look for you

----------


## Twoshotkill

Cant find anything and I don't have the go pro footage here. I do have some footage from the night race at Wanganui though I will put it on youtube and put it up for you.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Her ya go... shit quality for some reason. 

The Black pearl wanganui 2014 - YouTube

----------


## Dundee

That was cool!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## ishoot10s

The lights ended up looking really Cool @Twoshotkill and that run was great!

----------


## Rushy

> The lights ended up looking really Cool @Twoshotkill and that run was great!


Shouldn't you be in the Woodhill forest chasing fallow?

----------


## ishoot10s

> Shouldn't you be in the Woodhill forest chasing fallow?


Tomorrow. Some other buggers got dibbs today. Pity its not pissing down.. :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Tomorrow. Some other buggers got dibbs today. Pity its not pissing down..


There are plenty in there.

----------

